# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  Technology, Ugh

## itsmybody

Just got a new phone as this one is on it's last leg. Have installed this app on new phone but can not for the life of me remember my password. Have searched all over looking for a link that will take you to 'forgot password' but can not find it. Am I having a Hellen Keller moment or is there a link I am missing? Please inform otherwise as much as I love absorbing all the info in these forums it will become a thing of the past. Thank you for any assistance.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Just got a new phone as this one is on it's last leg. Have installed this app on new phone but can not for the life of me remember my password. Have searched all over looking for a link that will take you to 'forgot password' but can not find it. Am I having a Hellen Keller moment or is there a link I am missing? Please inform otherwise as much as I love absorbing all the info in these forums it will become a thing of the past. Thank you for any assistance.


Message one on one with staff in this subforum.  :Smilie:

----------


## *Admin*

I will pm you a new password if you like... let me know here...

----------


## itsmybody

> I will pm you a new password if you like... let me know here...


Yes PLEASE!!!!!

----------


## *Admin*

PM sent

----------

